# Batavia OS Basket Display-2016



## tomkalina (Feb 29, 2016)

For those of you wondering whether there really is a tomkalina out there, here's a photo from last week's Batavia OS Show showing our " All Phrag." basket display and the old boy himself. Because it's been so dull weather-wise this year, we decided to do Phrags. to maximize color.


----------



## Heather (Feb 29, 2016)

Hello! What nice slippers you have there!


----------



## MaryPientka (Feb 29, 2016)

Fantastic photo! I see quite a few ribbons, congratulations!


----------



## abax (Feb 29, 2016)

Beautifully elegant display. Very simple and so eye-catching. Displays that are too busy distract from the
flowers and your display is perfect and the lovely flowers
are the center of attention. Congratulations.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2016)

Super nice display.


----------



## eaborne (Mar 1, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 3, 2016)

Fire basket, Tom!


----------

